# Unpainted



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

I opened the boxes and found unpainted trains. I am very disapointed.










I rememberd painted trains. You can see there is rust.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes I see the damage. If you want to sell them for parts. send me a PM.


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank-you, no. not for parts is what best I think. There are others that have sent message. Sell them here is what I will do. flying to USA Later today.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LuRcH said:


> flying to USA Later today.


Planes are fun; have a safe trip too! If you have never been to the US, I am sure you will like it here


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Planes are fun; have a safe trip too! If you have never been to the US, I am sure you will like it here


I was born in the USA, but I have only lived in República Argentina.
I vist 3 or 2 times yearly.

Iam happy that I need not make profirt from sell of trains. I want them to have home for long, time, good home.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

PM sent.

Bob


----------

